# strobes in the interior?



## white_chocolate (Oct 14, 2004)

hey guys...I'm thinking about putting two 10 inch blue neon tubes in my 94 nissan under the driver and passenger side dash that pulses to the music...I was wondering if blue are illegal because of blue underglow neons being illegal due to cops...I live in Tennessee if this helps any..Thanks


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

it all depends where you live and if the cops around there are aholes or not. 
Two of my friend's used to have those strobe tubes and only one of them got pulled over. I guess the cop could see it more in that kid's car because the interior was like gray leather (more reflective) and the other kid had darker interior.


----------



## Bullet23 (Feb 26, 2004)

Blue neons are illegal? is that everywhere?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

on the exterior of the car, in most states

i know in texas you cant have blue or red (except brake lights) showing anywhere on the exterior of the car


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i had a friend be a major @$$ and put red and blue stobes on the lil flip down mirrors, red on left, blue of right, well anyways he would flip them down and turn them on, no more traffic, he also had them in his headlights, it was funny till his car got impounded. :dumbass: 

my only suggestion is to look online, most cities have their laws online, you can read every law related to automoblies on the web


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

haha, I always wanted to do that, but not worth the jail time.

Anyway, this may not always hold true, especially if you get an asshole cop, but here are some general rules to go by: 

>You can put any color you want INSIDE your car, just make sure that if it's red or blue (especially blue) that it cannot be seen by the other vehicles.

>No flashing lights should be visible to any other vehicle on the road, no matter what color, therefore, no dancing neons or strobes in ur windows.

>Blue is illegal in any state, no blue showing on the exterior of ur car, like I said, it's cool inside ur car so long as it doesn't shine out the windows.

>Red is sometimes ok, but only on the back of your car, it cannot be visible from the front (hence cobra eyes in red or blue). I'm sure if you were to put a solid red tube in ur rear window, they wouldn't give you any problems (since it looks like a tail light or 3rd brake light). No flashing or strobing red tho.

>green, yelow, purple, white, etc: Some whites may be mistaken for blue (like LEDS), orange neons may also be mistaken for red, be careful with that. Other than that, I don't know anyone who has had problems with these colors. Here's the rules in my neck of the woods. Green, purple etc are cool, so long as the cop cannot see the tube. If you're going to have green undercar neons, better have sideskirts, the reflection off the road is fine, but if the cop can see the tube from the drivers seat of his car or from a walk around, it's a ticket.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> i had a friend be a major @$$ and put red and blue stobes on the lil flip down mirrors, red on left, blue of right, well anyways he would flip them down and turn them on, no more traffic, he also had them in his headlights, it was funny till his car got impounded. :dumbass:
> 
> my only suggestion is to look online, most cities have their laws online, you can read every law related to automoblies on the web


Yeah that is considered imporsonating an officer, and is punishible by your car getting impouded and possibly going to jail


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

B14_Stealth said:


> Yeah that is considered imporsonating an officer, and is punishible by your car getting impouded and possibly going to jail


lol yeah we miss his car, lol it was very realistic to cuz it jsut happened to be an old crown vic police interceptor, still thad the blackand white paint, and spotlights :thumbup: fun as hell to go the local make out spot and scare people after curfew


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

haha
i got strobes in my headlights but i only use em when im at carshows or something, never on public roads (dont feel like getting my ride taken away from me an/or going to jail  )


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I used to have strobes in the headlights and back-up lights of my VW fox, purple though, looked sweet but I got a fix-it ticket for it. I'm thinking of putting orange city lights in the heatlights of my sentra (I have an orange bulb in the clear section and the side part is orange, at night it would look solid orange, at least that's what I'm shooting for). I might do underglow, but only use it at meets and shows and when I'm hanging out.

As far as strobes in the interior, you wouldn't want that going off while driving anyways, way too distracting. I think if you're parked its OK. I saw a van once that had strobes and blacklights and had the walls painted with the invisible stuff you only see with the blacklights on, wicked cool (I think the dude had a lot of Tender Heartfelt Care for his van if you know what I mean ).


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

^^^
Amber is legal for use as city lights. Do you have crystal H4s or something?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I have blue neons under my seats and don't have any problems. You really can't see it unless your inside the car or if you have a truck jacked up and pull up beside me. However I have a kill switch for it right beside the center console so I can kick them off if need be. IF YOU GET PULLED OVER TURN THEM OFF, UNPLUG THEM WHATEVER JUST DON'T LET THE COP SEE THEM.


----------

